# 2 Questions - Rear Climate Control and Rear Badging



## fain80 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone!

New Atlas owner here! I had a quick question. We bought the V6 4Motion SEL model of Atlas (not the Premium version, the one right below that) but I noticed on the back that the rear badigng says "SE" not "SEL." Should it say SEL? I'm not sure why it's wrong. We have the sunroof and several of the other options associated with the SEL. My other question was for climate control in the very back, when I look at the climate control menu on the Infotainment unit the "Rear" setting has a little lock on it? Is it possible to adjust the 3rd row climate control from the driver's seat?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

Not sure exactly what model of Atlas you purchased but if it says SE then it's probably correct. 

In regards to rear climate control, yes you can adjust it from the infotainment screen up front. The lock will always show up, but the colour will change when you click the lock button (indicating if it's locked or not)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

fain80 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New Atlas owner here! I had a quick question. We bought the V6 4Motion SEL model of Atlas (not the Premium version, the one right below that) but I noticed on the back that the rear badigng says "SE" not "SEL." Should it say SEL? I'm not sure why it's wrong. We have the sunroof and several of the other options associated with the SEL.....


What does it say on the top bold print heading of the window sticker?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

fain80 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New Atlas owner here! I had a quick question. We bought the V6 4Motion SEL model of Atlas (not the Premium version, the one right below that) but I noticed on the back that the rear badigng says "SE" not "SEL." Should it say SEL? I'm not sure why it's wrong. We have the sunroof and several of the other options associated with the SEL. My other question was for climate control in the very back, when I look at the climate control menu on the Infotainment unit the "Rear" setting has a little lock on it? Is it possible to adjust the 3rd row climate control from the driver's seat?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Should be SEL.....No adjustment to third row


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

*DesertFox* said:


> Should be SEL.....No adjustment to third row


Wow all these answers are horrible haha. Yes if you have sunroof you have the SEL and they badged the car wrong, I would bring it to the dealer and they should fix. My cousin had the same issue on a past Jetta but going the other direction (badged as sel but was a SE). And yes you can control the third row climate control from the front touchscreen, as well as lock the controls as well so the third row controls will not change the settings for kids etc. 

We have the exact same model, SEL (not premium).


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Chnowak said:


> Wow all these answers are horrible haha. Yes if you have sunroof you have the SEL and they badged the car wrong, I would bring it to the dealer and they should fix. My cousin had the same issue on a past Jetta but going the other direction (badged as sel but was a SE). And yes you can control the third row climate control from the front touchscreen, as well as lock the controls as well so the third row controls will not change the settings for kids etc.
> 
> We have the exact same model, SEL (not premium).


Or it could be a launch edition that hasn't sold yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Chnowak said:


> Wow all these answers are horrible haha. Yes if you have sunroof you have the SEL and they badged the car wrong, I would bring it to the dealer and they should fix. My cousin had the same issue on a past Jetta but going the other direction (badged as sel but was a SE). And yes you can control the third row climate control from the front touchscreen, as well as lock the controls as well so the third row controls will not change the settings for kids etc.
> 
> We have the exact same model, SEL (not premium).


Where are the third row controls? I have the SEL Premium and all I see are two vents in third row.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Likely an SE launch as it had the sunroof. What other SEL options do you have? Chrome lower strip on sides and back? Second row standard power outlet?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

KarstGeo said:


> Likely an SE launch as it had the sunroof. What other SEL options do you have? Chrome lower strip on sides and back? Second row standard power outlet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m an idiot.... I read that just a rear controls, not 3rd row. You are correct, no third row controls. My bad!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Chnowak said:


> I’m an idiot.... I read that just a rear controls, not 3rd row. You are correct, no third row controls. My bad!


So what model did you get?


----------



## fain80 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the responses! We do have the SEL edition. My wife asked them to debadge the dealer's information and it sounds like they may have started debadging everything and then stopped. The dealer is going to fix it.

Yes, we have the SEL edition with power in the back, 10 way power front seats, power outlets in the second row, chrome strip, etc.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Just debadge it completely and go naked.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

The infotainment doesn't show the 3rd row, which sucks, but the 3rd row is controlled by the 2nd row. Meaning what ever temp and fan speed is set for the 2nd row the 3rd row will get the same. There isn't a separate control for the 3rd row. 

Good thing you got the the answer for the wrong badging. That would have sucked if you were sold a SE Launch edition but was told you bought a SEL 4Motion.


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

When ever you see missing badges, question the dealer about any damage to the car prior to delivery..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jayin0507 said:


> The infotainment doesn't show the 3rd row, which sucks, but the 3rd row is controlled by the 2nd row. Meaning what ever temp and fan speed is set for the 2nd row the 3rd row will get the same. There isn't a separate control for the 3rd row.
> 
> Good thing you got the the answer for the wrong badging. That would have sucked if you were sold a SE Launch edition but was told you bought a SEL 4Motion.


It wasn't an se launch edition. The launch edition was based on the s model (cloth seats) and added the sunroof and footwell lighting. Most likely to appease to the fanboys who would've bitched that the sunroof was only available on sel and above- not that it worked.


----------



## Mdaraque (Nov 10, 2021)

fain80 said:


> Hi everyone! New Atlas owner here! I had a quick question. We bought the V6 4Motion SEL model of Atlas (not the Premium version, the one right below that) but I noticed on the back that the rear badigng says "SE" not "SEL." Should it say SEL? I'm not sure why it's wrong. We have the sunroof and several of the other options associated with the SEL. My other question was for climate control in the very back, when I look at the climate control menu on the Infotainment unit the "Rear" setting has a little lock on it? Is it possible to adjust the 3rd row climate control from the driver's seat? Thank you in advance!





fain80 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New Atlas owner here! I had a quick question. We bought the V6 4Motion SEL model of Atlas (not the Premium version, the one right below that) but I noticed on the back that the rear badigng says "SE" not "SEL." Should it say SEL? I'm not sure why it's wrong. We have the sunroof and several of the other options associated with the SEL. My other question was for climate control in the very back, when I look at the climate control menu on the Infotainment unit the "Rear" setting has a little lock on it? Is it possible to adjust the 3rd row climate control from the driver's seat?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Ok I literally just made an account to reply to this, I have the opposite. I have a 2018 vw atlas, I bought a basic model and it's mismarked. It says SEL instead of SE!! I wonder if our cars were next to each other on the production line?! Haha


----------

